# I've got another machine, where next?



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

My new Baby Twin is in the legal process having failed soon after I got it, as this will probably take some months to resolve I have bought a second hand Baby Dose. (Thanks Mark for the recommendation) It is very clean, I lifted the top cover and everything looks OK inside there so decided not to strip it further. I just deep cleaned everything removable.

I then tested it and it pumps hot water and steam through all the proper places. I took the perforated plate off where the water comes down (is this the "shower head"?) and everything is clean behind there and the little holes are all clear. Gasket looks good.

I therefore think all I will do before putting it into service is to descale it, I have sent for descaler.

Is there anything else I should check? I really don't see the need for a major strip and overhaul.

I thought I might change the steam wand for the Rancilio as mentioned on this forum but looking at a few illustrations there seems to be a union nut to screw onto something; however mine has a flex hose connected to the wand which runs through a sort of plastic ball joint so that one can wiggle it about. Does the Rancilio wand fit this sort?

Barry


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Barry

The perforated plate is indeed the shower head.

A good descale is likely all that is required if there are no visible signs of use/failure or repair.

I'm not sure of the milk wand replacement for this model. Try with the current steam wand before rushing to replace.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the rancillo wand cant be attached to this model, it needs the screw on attachment similar to older models

regards


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

OK so we tried it for real today after a descaling. The machine seems to work fine, just need to get used to it. It seems to steam more powerfully than the brief encounter we had with the Baby Twin, I get more foam than I can handle before the milk has really got hot so I need to try altering the quantity of milk. Overall very pleased to be off the instant again.

Thanks again for the help and advice.

Barry


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Go deeper, earlier into the steaming process - that should also help keep the milk foam at bay.

Start with the steam wand just below the surface to get a nice slurping/kissing sound then vary the depth after you have a hint of foam, letting the milk work its way through the foam to form little micro-bubbles

You'll get there soon enough


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad to hear your "new" machine is performing - just a matter of improving technique and tweaks here and there.


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Every day in every way the coffee gets better and better!


----------

